# Getting dry hit when I go to higher wattage



## Sterling Vape (2/3/16)

Ok guys,

Still new to the building game but i was quite proud at my last build. However I am not getting to the power outputs that I would love.

Setup Evic vtc Mini, Billow v2 Nano, 26ga 6 wraps dual coil reading at 0.34Ohms. 

I vape comfortably on 35watts but the moment i try and touch the 40watt barrier the burnt hit starts. I have done quite a bit of research on the wicking technique of this tank and it looks good to me. I might be wrong though. Pics to follow..
Apologies as the focus isnt that great on the images.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (2/3/16)

well it looks like your wick is not completely filling your ID of the coil - i might be wrong, but maybe try to get more wick in there.
spaced coils might also help with not getting fry hits in higher power.

other than that, im not sure

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Larry (2/3/16)

@Sterling Vape this vid helped me so much with my billow v2 wicking when I was down and out living from dry hit to juicy mod then full circle back to dry hit. This happened for a few days until I found this - my oasis in a sea of mirages!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/3/16)

Wicking looks good in terms of where it's lying in the channels but I agree with Peter, it looks loose in the coil, get in in there tight! I run my Billow v2 up to 110W with the same build before signs of dry hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (2/3/16)

Sterling Vape said:


> Ok guys,
> 
> Still new to the building game but i was quite proud at my last build. However I am not getting to the power outputs that I would love.
> 
> ...


I would suggest the tight internal cotton as stated as well as fluffing out the wick ends. 
Once fluffed out poke them in place with the chimney on, don't compress it though. 

Wick and give it another try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/3/16)

Agree with all the comments above.
Dry hits @ 40w=Bad wicking
I'm not gonna repeat what everyone has suggested but it's definitely not wicked properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

